# Just picked up a Salt Marsh Savanna!



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Make it match your El Camino. lol

Paint/polish the outboard (black or brown)
Detail the trailer
Paint the trailer wheels black
Aquatraction, Seadek, or Dekit the floor in some custom camo or brownish pattern


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

I think you should take me way up in the glades for juvenile tarpon.........


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Cool little boat. Simple and easy to manage by yourself when you just want to get out for a few hours, like a really nice jon boat.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I think it's the perfect skiff for your Old Gregg wrap.... c'mon man you know it would be great


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

bryson said:


> I think it's the perfect skiff for your Old Gregg wrap.... c'mon man you know it would be great


HAHAHAHA that would be epic. 



bababouy said:


> Cool little boat. Simple and easy to manage by yourself when you just want to get out for a few hours, like a really nice jon boat.


Exactly, except much quieter and designed to be poled in shallow water. I was actually looking around for an old jon boat and I mentioned it to Mel and he told me this one was available.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

firefighter813x said:


> Make it match your El Camino. lol
> 
> Paint/polish the outboard (black or brown)
> Detail the trailer
> ...


You know, I was thinking of just running the buffer on the top side, throwing aquatraction and my BC camo wrap on hull sides, then painting the outboard to an olive drab / brownish color and matching the metals. 

Or, doing a bonefish wrap and painting it all gray, something that'll look good in Biscayne Bay, cause my buddy Jameson already has one in the olive / tan colorway. 

Black wheels on the trailer are a must.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Drool..


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just got back from a six day trip to the Blue Ridge mountains. Finally stoked to get some time on the Savanna the next couple weeks. I think I've decided to just keep this skiff in it's current colorway, just add a wrap and paint the metals to match. 

Here are a few pics from my Blue Ridge trip. 











































View attachment 134150


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Those are some big trout


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Blue ridge is the place. Did you stop at the rum cake lady?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

bababouy said:


> Blue ridge is the place. Did you stop at the rum cake lady?


I stopped at the new location, right on the GA/TN line. I was delighted to have a colada and some croquetas while up there. 

I will say this, the cuban joint in Chatanooga is still one of the best Cuban restaurants I've experienced. haha


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

We go to the little shack in down town blue ridge a couple times a year and it's a pleasant surprise how cuban the food is. It's comparable to Key West cuban food and the rum cake is strong.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Those are some hogs! Nice!

what’s the Cuban restaurant in Chattanooga?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Indoman said:


> Those are some hogs! Nice!
> 
> what’s the Cuban restaurant in Chattanooga?


It's called Embargo '62. I was extremely skeptical when my buddy who lives in Chatanooga was raving about it. I thought there's no way it's authentic, but was surprised. It is as real as it gets. Turns out the owners are a couple from Miami who also own and operate a restaurant in Miami, they decided to open up another in downtown Chatanooga.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I just got back from a six day trip to the Blue Ridge mountains. Finally stoked to get some time on the Savanna the next couple weeks. I think I've decided to just keep this skiff in it's current colorway, just add a wrap and paint the metals to match.
> 
> Here are a few pics from my Blue Ridge trip.
> View attachment 134138
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## Austin Rudd (May 14, 2020)

Definitely will be waiting for those Mosquito Lagoon Reds to be posted! Quick question though, why the Advent over the Heron?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That thing is sweet. Self bailing too it looks like.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Sweet! Will check it out. LOVE good Cuban food. Thx!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Bro! Comida Criolla sign!!! Sorry, lost my place...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Austin Rudd said:


> Definitely will be waiting for those Mosquito Lagoon Reds to be posted! Quick question though, why the Advent over the Heron?


No real reason other than the fact I had the Heron for 3 years, time to switch it up. I considered another Heron, but there's like an 18 month waiting list right now, so......lol


----------



## frans_jansen (Nov 4, 2013)

any more pics or video using the Salt Marsh Savanna? Any more thoughts on the skiff?thanks


----------



## War Bird (Jul 6, 2020)

How does it run with the 9.9?


----------



## Chesapeake (Jun 19, 2020)

Can we get an update? Not much info available on these skiffs, would like some performance numbers and thoughts from an owner👍


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I actually haven't gotten numbers with the 9.9. I just got back from a keys trip, I was running a buddy's brand new Tohatsu 15hp efi. It did great, but I expect the top speed to be similar to my 9.9. We were cruising at 17 mph, got just over 20mph wide open. We were breaking in the motor so I couldn't let her eat for long. haha

But I was impressed. We fished two of us on board, poled all over. had some shots at tarpon, bonefish and permit. Had a few fish come unbuttoned. We ran the ocean side in some gnarly stuff and I never felt unsafe. It sure handled far better than I expected. I definitely did stuff with it that it simply isn't designed to do, but it handled it well. It's not an open water skiff, designed for the back country and marsh wetlands, where it excels. I hung my 9.9 back on it and plan to hit up some Biscayne Bay bonefish and the glades. I'm also stoked to take it up to the low country to fish some flood tides.


----------



## Chesapeake (Jun 19, 2020)

Awesome... Thanks for the pics and trip report👍


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Very cool setup. Is this boat really 14 feet? The design or something is deceiving, just looks shorter.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Shallows said:


> Very cool setup. Is this boat really 14 feet? The design or something is deceiving, just looks shorter.


Haha, yes it's really 14'. It's funny because some guy's look at photos and tell me it looks tiny, while others say the opposite and say it looks huge. I can say this. In the water it looks tiny, on the trailer it looks 14'.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

paint it black said:


> Haha, yes it's really 14'. It's funny because some guy's look at photos and tell me it looks tiny, while others say the opposite and say it looks huge. I can say this. In the water it looks tiny, on the trailer it looks 14'.


It's something with that high freeboard that just makes it deceiving, funny; I would keep it when you get your Ankona, looks like a lot of fun just to have something smaller like that.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I just got back from a six day trip to the Blue Ridge mountains. Finally stoked to get some time on the Savanna the next couple weeks. I think I've decided to just keep this skiff in it's current colorway, just add a wrap and paint the metals to match.
> 
> Here are a few pics from my Blue Ridge trip.
> View attachment 134138
> ...


soque pay creek?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

permitchaser said:


> soque pay creek?


That was on the Soque River. Throughout the years, I have befriended the owner, Alex of River's Edge on the Soque. So when I am in town, if the water isn't booked, I get to go over there and fish some of the best private water in the area. He's a great dude.


----------



## OKProfessor (Jul 16, 2020)

That thing is awesome.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

paint it black said:


> That was on the Soque River. Throughout the years, I have befriended the owner, Alex of River's Edge on the Soque. So when I am in town, if the water isn't booked, I get to go over there and fish some of the best private water in the area. He's a great dude.


Good for you
Yep I live 30 miles east of Atlanta 
Years ago I fished that area


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Any update? Wondering why I haven't seen more of these (on the forum and just in general).

I think one of these with a Powerpole Micro setup would be amazing for some of the creek stalking I want to do.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

JRHorne said:


> Any update? Wondering why I haven't seen more of these (on the forum and just in general).
> 
> I think one of these with a Powerpole Micro setup would be amazing for some of the creek stalking I want to do.


I lost my cowling on the highway and it got destroyed by traffic. So I haven't really been able to use it. I have been searching the internet trying to find a replacement cowling. 


However, we just got back from a trip to the Low Country where I borrowed the Caicos from Mel, and my buddy Jameson came down with his Savanna and he fished solo all week. He has a power pro micro on his and it was so much easier for him to fish because of it. The winds were howling. 

Check out the new grab bar, it's a project Jameson has been working on with the folks over at Boonedox. This was the first trip with the grab bar console, putting it through it's paces. I'm going to be helping them bring it to market so you will likely see one on my next Savanna. I want Mel to build me a new Savanna all gray to match my new Advent they're currently building.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice! So the grab bar/console is just dry storage to power the Raymarine unit on top of it? I really wasn't planning on a grab bar or any electronics, but I could see the benefit of having GPS/Charts on it.

Question on the poling/casting platform: did you put a center anchor in the floor of Savanna to attach it, or is it just perfectly created for "friction fit" between the gunwales?

Pretty sure I'm ordering one in Ice (Carolina) blue with the platform, grey seadek, and the Torqueedo 1103 CS. I'll add the PowerPole Micro with it's dedicated/attached battery and that's about as simple as it gets. Should be perfect me for me and my 5 year old to get into creeks.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

JRHorne said:


> Nice! So the grab bar/console is just dry storage to power the Raymarine unit on top of it? I really wasn't planning on a grab bar or any electronics, but I could see the benefit of having GPS/Charts on it.
> 
> Question on the poling/casting platform: did you put a center anchor in the floor of Savanna to attach it, or is it just perfectly created for "friction fit" between the gunwales?
> 
> Pretty sure I'm ordering one in Ice (Carolina) blue with the platform, grey seadek, and the Torqueedo 1103 CS. I'll add the PowerPole Micro with it's dedicated/attached battery and that's about as simple as it gets. Should be perfect me for me and my 5 year old to get into creeks.



On mine I put a couple low profile star port mounts by Railblaza, so I can move the platform forward or back depending on the load. Jameson did something similar on his where he put gear track along the center so he can loosen and slide his platform mount forward or back.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I'd love to see pics of that. Sounds like a great idea but something that would need to be planned along with the seadek.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Out around town with my buddies, shooting a Savanna walk through video.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a digital mock up of the wrap I just had printed for my new gray Savanna that should be done soon!








\


----------



## Stxguide (Feb 14, 2021)

Thinking about purchasing the Savanna for myself and the wife to hit up the flats with, any feedback or positive/negatives from your experiences that you could give before I decide?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man I dig that wrap


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

@paint it black How is the Power Pole Micro performing? Great looking wrap choice.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Standard buckle set up holding your poling platform down?

Nice rig.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JRHorne said:


> @paint it black How is the Power Pole Micro performing? Great looking wrap choice.


That wrap is his artwork if you did not know.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Stxguide said:


> Thinking about purchasing the Savanna for myself and the wife to hit up the flats with, any feedback or positive/negatives from your experiences that you could give before I decide?


Dude, honestly, I love it. I'm having a new one built, hope it's finished up soon.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

trekker said:


> Standard buckle set up holding your poling platform down?
> 
> Nice rig.


I am using a Railblaza starport on the deck of the boat, then a standard buckle.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I just got back from Louisiana, I had a blast. We took two Savanna's out there and explored the whole marsh.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

While I was in Louisiana, they sent me a pic of my new one sprayed in the mold. 
Built with the leftover gel coat from my Advent build, so it's going to be sweet with both of them matching.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Cool pics, where did you guys stay while in LA?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

TravHale said:


> Cool pics, where did you guys stay while in LA?


So we actually set up camp over in Point-Aux-Chenes. We are offering nightly rentals on our camper out there. Right on the water, surrounded by great fishing for big red's, mondo black drum, and huge sheepies.

Of course, the clouds cleared out the day I rolled out of town, then my buddies kept sending me photos.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What’s the new boat your building to match? Another advent?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What’s the new boat your building to match? Another advent?


It's another Savanna, but the same gray as my Advent so they both match.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Almost ready!


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Any chance we can get some interior pics of your current rig so we can see how you've got the grab bar and polling platform secured? Are you going to rig this one much differently? Powerpole Micro?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

JRHorne said:


> Any chance we can get some interior pics of your current rig so we can see how you've got the grab bar and polling platform secured? Are you going to rig this one much differently? Powerpole Micro?


I will be making a walk through video of the rigging process on my new boat, and showing how we recommend rigging it out. 

I'm not sure if I will go with a power pole micro on it. To me, less is more. I like the ease of being able to stop the boat and hold still with the PP Micro, but I also love the simplicity of fishing on this skiff. So I haven't decided.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

paint it black said:


> I will be making a walk through video of the rigging process on my new boat, and showing how we recommend rigging it out.
> 
> I'm not sure if I will go with a power pole micro on it. To me, less is more. I like the ease of being able to stop the boat and hold still with the PP Micro, but I also love the simplicity of fishing on this skiff. So I haven't decided.


Thanks. Totally understand about simplicity. I think I like the idea of the micro because of our inlets where I'd fish. Plus it's pretty easy to mount and remove, or get the temp mount. Going with another gas tiller or considering something electric?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

JRHorne said:


> Thanks. Totally understand about simplicity. I think I like the idea of the micro because of our inlets where I'd fish. Plus it's pretty easy to mount and remove, or get the temp mount. Going with another gas tiller or considering something electric?


I'm probably going to swap the 9.9 off the tan boat. For now, at least. Until I get my hands on a new one. Motors have still been hard to come by.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just about ready for pick up. Awaiting the rub rail installation. Should be picking up this week!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Picked up the skiff!

I'm thinking about shooting raptor liner on the trailer. What do y'all think???











Excited to rig it out, hope to be able to get it on the water before my son is born, in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Those things are sweet


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Looking forward to your rigging video. Would really appreciate some comparisons between your current Savanna and any reasoning behind rigging the new one differently.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I would find it interesting to have an old light weight 25hp like a mercury or Yamaha


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> I would find it interesting to have an old light weight 25hp like a mercury or Yamaha


I don't know man, with a 15 it can get scary fast. haha. Doing 30mph on such a small craft.


----------



## JCubs (Apr 1, 2017)

Hey Eric, im thinking of switching from my 1444 to the new savannah. Should i expect to pay msrp that they have listed on their site? Im only about an hour and a half from them


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

paint it black said:


> Alright guys, as some of you may have noticed, I posted my Salt Marsh Heron for sale on here a few weeks back. It is now happily residing in its new home in Grand Isle Louisiana. The gentleman that purchased it off me is a great dude, he even offered his place for me to come up and fish and get to run my old skiff, so I won't even have to trailer my own boat up there. haha.
> 
> So a lot of y'all have been asking me what's next?
> 
> ...


Bad asssss!!!!


----------



## jeremyr8080 (Apr 7, 2017)

Folowing


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Paint back to your Savannah, it's a blank canvas, go for it


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Want 1 of these bad.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I been super busy with the birth of my son, so I haven't even gotten around to rigging the Savanna just yet. I should be putting in some work here soon. I am stoked to fish biscayne bay this summer on this rig.


----------



## Baron (Jun 15, 2021)

Beautiful boat! What is a comfortable range on a boat like this?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Congrats on the baby bud


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Baron said:


> Beautiful boat! What is a comfortable range on a boat like this?


It all depends, with a 3 gallon tank, we average 45 miles. Often times take two tanks on the skiff, and just run it around all day / days.


----------



## Wk05 (Feb 10, 2017)

paint it black said:


> Picked up the skiff!
> 
> I'm thinking about shooting raptor liner on the trailer. What do y'all think???
> 
> ...


Man that is wicked cool! Love the color.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Hello Mr. paint it black, this thread has convinced me to put a deposit down for a Savanna and I am eagerly waiting for updates on how you're going to rig your new one. I'm in St.Pete, love fishing for Reds and Snook, but my son and I caught the Bonefish bug this summer on a charter down in the keys.....Can't wait to get this skiff and take it down there to do some Bonefish hunting without a guide, what a challenge!

[edit] Are you thinking about selling your tan Savanna? Asking for a friend....


----------



## fletcptdawg (Jun 20, 2014)

how does it compare to the Skanu? i can't make up my mind between the 2


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

So did you make the rigging video?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Ok, deposit is officially down I am on the list. I have a few questions about the options tho if anyone wants to chime in....Is the Sea Dek option for $500 worth it or is that something that I can do myself cheaper?

Also I'm assuming a Float-On aluminum trailer for 1500 is a better deal than a Continental galvanized for 1100? I've heard that continental trailers aren't the greatest.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

skinny_fishing said:


> Ok, deposit is officially down I am on the list. I have a few questions about the options tho if anyone wants to chime in....Is the Sea Dek option for $500 worth it or is that something that I can do myself cheaper?
> 
> Also I'm assuming a Float-On aluminum trailer for 1500 is a better deal than a Continental galvanized for 1100? I've heard that continental trailers aren't the greatest.


I know if/when I order, I will be having them do the seadek. That price seems good and if you have issues, you can go back to Salt Marsh to let them handle it. 

Also, PLEASE do a owner's thread and discuss your feedback after use. I am so close to placing an order but can't decide if this is exactly what I want or something a bit different.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I decided on the Savanna because of the all around versatility of it and affordable cost. Also my Scion xB being able to tow it and fitting through the fence gate to my back yard as well was an issue. I could have gotten a "proper" skiff like the 1444 but the cost would have been substantially more. I also wanted something that would pair well with an 3hp electric outboard (I'm going with the ePropulsion Spirit), and the Savanna seems to do very well with one. With a bigger heavier skiff I'd probably feel like I needed the power of a gas outboard and didn't really want to go that direction, we want to explore lakes and rivers as well and lots of those don't allow combustion engines anymore. So after lots of consideration, I thought the Savanna was the best way to go for what we wanted to do. I think if we were just sticking to the salt flats exclusively I may have spent more for the 1444 or maybe even a Nano 13 (beautiful skiffs). But my son loves Bass fishing as well so we need to get on to those lakes.

Here's a video of the Savanna paired with a Torqueedo electric outboard, he makes a pretty good argument for it over gas powered.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

fletcptdawg said:


> how does it compare to the Skanu? i can't make up my mind between the 2


It's definitely more of a skiff than a Skanu. Not to take anything away from the Skanu, but the Savanna can handle a 9.9 and push you over 20mph's. I haven't been on a Skanu so I can't speak on it's performance, but I can tell you the Savanna is incredibly fun to fish on.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

skinny_fishing said:


> Ok, deposit is officially down I am on the list. I have a few questions about the options tho if anyone wants to chime in....Is the Sea Dek option for $500 worth it or is that something that I can do myself cheaper?
> 
> Also I'm assuming a Float-On aluminum trailer for 1500 is a better deal than a Continental galvanized for 1100? I've heard that continental trailers aren't the greatest.



It all depends, personally, I haven't been a huge fan of Float-on, but the Float-on on my Savanna has been great. So It's definitely changed my opinion on the brand. Technically, I hadn't owned a float-on prior to this one since 2010, and a lot has changed. So much so I just changed out the trailer on my Advent for a Float-On (I will be updating that thread here shortly). 

The Continental's are not bad trailers. In fact, I loved my Continental AS1616 on my Heron. But, the galvanized trailer you would get for a Savanna is not the same. They are standard run of the mil trailer. It will get you around and allow you to fish, but the Float-On is just more custom fit for the skiff. Float-On has really done great with making trailers specifically for the Ankona / Salt Marsh skiffs. 


As for the Decking, we are using Marine Mat. It has been the best deal we can get at $500, and it is great product. Everyone else has quoted us much higher for subpar product. 
I highly recommend getting my Fender Pointe Marine Mat kit and having it installed while the skiff is getting rigged.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Well since I have put in my deposit, the option prices have gone up. Seadek is now $700 and the aluminum trailer is now $1900, 400 more than I was originally quoted. Kind of a bummer, but I decided to pass on the seadek and put that money towards the trailer. I can always do a mat kit later on down the road.

That being said, after doing the cost math I'm starting to wonder if maybe I should just spend more for the 1444 skiff. The tiller package for the 1444 is just over 3k more than the Savanna setup I'm planning....So I'm trying to decide which hull will give me the best possible fishing experience for two people. I love the compact and light versatile design of the Savanna, but at the same time having a bit of a bigger skiff and a flat bow deck with more freedom of movement would be nice too. Kinda torn now!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I think material costs are killing everyone these days, including boats, builders of homes, etc.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

skinny_fishing said:


> That being said, after doing the cost math I'm starting to wonder if maybe I should just spend more for the 1444 skiff.


Shooooot. I'd go 1444 all day.


----------



## gunandrally (Mar 1, 2021)

looks great


----------

